# 2013 random observations about HHV and Waikiki changes



## linsj (Nov 4, 2013)

I've been staying at Hilton Hawaiian Village--in both the hotel and timeshare units--at least once a year for a decade, and I've seen a lot of changes at the resort. This is my second trip this year. In no particular order (and not an exhaustive list) here's what I noticed this year:

Steady increase in Japanese people at the resort and especially in Grand Waikikian/Lagoon towers since GW opened. I had an evening flight home this time and needed to work, so I spent most of the day in the owners lounge. The whole time I was the only non-Japanese person.

The lounge has cut back on air conditioning temperature and snacks. The last time I was in the lounge, pop and cookies and some other snacks were available. This time it was only water, coffee, and tea. Book exchange that used to be on the mezzanine is in the lounge. (I don't remember when the bookcase was added, but it was before this year.) I remember plugging in my USB drive to print a file, but that's not allowed any more. (So I had to go back to my room and email it to an account I don't download to my hard drive.)

As usual, there's been another turnover of stores and restaurants in the resort. Most notable is the DFS Galleria is now a second ABC store. Apparently, this property can support two. Go figure. The only store now open on the street side of GW is Kona Coffee. One of the stores has a floor model of the new Hokulani property, shown by appointment only.

The village card discounts aren't as good as they used to be, e.g., higher minimum purchase for free gift or discount.

The coupons in the Oahu tourist booklets, Oahu Gold and This Week in Oahu, aren't as good as they used to be either. More evidence that tourism has picked up.

The Waikiki Trolley now prints its schedule booklet in Chinese in addition to Japanese. Conclusion: More Chinese people are coming to this area.

Waikiki continues to replace local stores with designer brands. The DFS Galleria went first, now the Waikiki Shopping Plaza (I think that's the name of it; used to have a food court downstairs) has gone the same way. Someone I talked with said it's because of the Japanese tourists who can afford designer brands with the strong yen to dollar ratio.  

Most of the kiosks and stores in the International Market Place are holding closing sales, and many stores are already empty. I had read about the market's redevelopment but didn't remember store owners have to be out New Year's Eve. (http://www.bizjournals.com/pacific/news/2013/08/14/international-market-place-tenants-in.html?page=all )
I'll miss this place. It was often the only place I could find specific gift items. All this redevelopment and "designerfication" makes me sad. 

Ala Moana mall is renovating the center court area and expanding the wing where Sears used to be. This is another spot where designer brands have replaced Hawaii stores.


----------



## BocaBoy (Nov 5, 2013)

linsj said:


> Steady increase in Japanese people at the resort and especially in Grand Waikikian/Lagoon towers since GW opened. I had an evening flight home this time and needed to work, so I spent most of the day in the owners lounge. The whole time I was the only non-Japanese person.


The Japanese presence in Waikiki, both in terms of tourists and in resort and other commercial ownership, was much greater 25 years ago than today.  It then dropped greatly when the Japanese economy tanked, and now it is starting to come back.  This is not just a recent phenomenon.


----------



## tompalm (Nov 5, 2013)

Possibly more Japanese people at HHV because they have been marketing the timeshare and hotel to Japan.  There are advertisements looking for people to sale timeshares that speak Japanese.  So, maybe more Japanese people at HHV, but not in Waikiki.  The above post is correct in both counts.

Waikiki and Ala Moana are going very upscale on everything.  You might have already known about it and left it out, but the Ritz Carlton bought up about three blocks of property on Kuhio and building a luxury condo / hotel.  More people with a lot of money are traveling to Waikiki and business is responding to meet those needs.


----------



## jestme (Nov 5, 2013)

I have also been going to the HHV for the past tens year, and all the things you mention I can confirm are true.
In addition to those, there are other subtle things I noticed as well. The HHV caters to conventions and business travelers more now than before. They will routinely close down pool areas early to set up for the exclusive use of convention goers. All the restaurants, bars etc. are priced for business expense type customers who can either write it off or put costs in on expense accounts. It has never been cheap there, but closing a number of restaurant and bar options hasn't helped at all with prices nor meal and drink options. (The Terrace, the Golden Dragon, the Shell, room service). 
The NFL Pro bowl activities are now mostly limited to cheerleaders and souvenir sales. 
From a technical standpoint, very few hotels charge for WiFi anymore. That is a 1995 concept. It is now an expected perk, even at most other Hilton brand hotels. The hotel side mandatory $25 / day "resort fee" is a joke. Includes free local calls (everyone has a cell phone anyhow), free Wifi, (which should be included), and room safes (used to be $3.00 / day if you used it). 
The bands playing at the bars are very repetitive, they play the identical sets night after night in the same sequence. Also, moving them from one restaurant / bar to another doesn't make them "fresh" either. There used to be many more evening options, now, there is only one "active" bar with live entertainment at a time and it is usually too packed to get a seat.
As far as downtown Waikiki is concerned, the number of "high end" stores are certainly on the rise. The "New" International Marketplace will probably continue that direction, as will the Waikiki Shopping Center. On the good side, it will force a number of people to go outside of Waikiki to shop and actually see the rest of Oahu. 
Also on the good side, a few years back it we found it unnerving to walk from the Outrigger back to the HHV along the beach after dark. Increased police walking patrols along there has made that feel a lot safer. Again, on the good side, the Lewers street renewal has made a massive difference to that area. 
The first time we went to Waikiki was in 1976. We stayed at the Halekalani for two nights, in one of the last separate small one story cabanas that was torn down the same day we checked out of it. We vowed we would someday return. We spent our honeymoon at the Sheraton Waikiki and I recall we ate breakfast at the F.W. Woolworths across the street as they were closing it down. We have seen a lot of changes, and I'm sure there are more coming, but we still love it there.


----------



## bastroum (Nov 5, 2013)

Most of the changes at the HHV are a result of Blackstone's ownership of the property. With that said, the timeshare side is a very enjoyable place to stay. The issues with the common areas are a result of sharing them with the hotel side. It has pro's and con's. Most timeshare properties have many fewer amenities. The urban/beach location is a much different experience than the rest of Hawaii. I will really miss the International Marketplace. Shopping at Sak's Fifth Avenue just won't have the same feel as strolling around the marketplace and getting a bite to eat at their food court.


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 5, 2013)

linsj said:


> Most of the kiosks and stores in the International Market Place are holding closing sales, and many stores are already empty. I had read about the market's redevelopment but didn't remember store owners have to be out New Year's Eve.



I miss the market the way it was 20+ years ago.  It was one of the first places I visited.  I was determined to find a floppy straw hat with a lace bow and I did.  I wore it the whole trip.  I also have a great picture of my husband wearing it while watching the Kodak Hula show.  His skin starting sizzling like bacon and I made him wear it.  Aaahhh!  Good times, good times


----------



## elaraowner (Apr 24, 2014)

You mention an owner lounge, is that lounge only for the owners that actually owe in HHV?  Wondering if we will be able to use when we go in June.  We own in Las Vegas...


----------



## linsj (Apr 24, 2014)

elaraowner said:


> You mention an owner lounge, is that lounge only for the owners that actually owe in HHV?  Wondering if we will be able to use when we go in June.  We own in Las Vegas...



It's open to all HGVC owners.


----------



## gnorth16 (Apr 24, 2014)

Where is this lounge?  I only saw one in GW.


----------



## linsj (Apr 25, 2014)

gnorth16 said:


> Where is this lounge?  I only saw one in GW.



That's the one. 8th floor, I think.


----------



## presley (Apr 25, 2014)

linsj said:


> It's open to all HGVC owners.





linsj said:


> That's the one. 8th floor, I think.



You actually need to stay in a penthouse to have access to that.  
It's possible that higher level elites get access, but at bottom level, staying in a regular GW room, I could not use that.


----------



## linsj (Apr 25, 2014)

presley said:


> You actually need to stay in a penthouse to have access to that.
> It's possible that higher level elites get access, but at bottom level, staying in a regular GW room, I could not use that.



Not true. I've never stayed in GW, am not elite, don't even own at HHV, and always have access to the owner's lounge. I think there's an elite lounge higher up that's open to only elites.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 27, 2014)

*Two Lounges in GW*



linsj said:


> Not true. I've never stayed in GW, am not elite, don't even own at HHV, and always have access to the owner's lounge. I think there's an elite lounge higher up that's open to only elites.



Yes the Penthouse Lounge is only for those staying in the Penthouse of the Grand Waikikian. They have a nice complimentary happy hour with wine, beer and hot and cold appetizers.  

The 8th Floor Lounge is for anyone staying in the timeshare buildings.  If they don't know you they may ask you to show the gold experience card which you get when you check in with the concierge with the special gift envelope.  We usually don't have to show the card.  We have gone there a few times over the years for computer/printer use, and once for a quick shower before the plane ride home.  They have complementary coffee and usually cookies.


----------

